# Arbiter Solo



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> It is very similar to the Dvarw DL... The airflow is very similar. Flavour is as good as the Dvarw DL. Decent juice capacity. Easy refill. The top is flat like the Dvarw's so all my Siam tips look good.
> 
> There are only two negatives... 1. It's really tall and looks a bit gangly. 2. The juice flow control is controlled by a special drip tip so to fill I need the original drip tip close by which makes it a bit of an issue for out and about.
> 
> But the Arbiter Solo is as good as both and WAY cheaper!


I just can’t get past that wobbly top pof the Arbiter Solo that pops up as an issue on so many reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> I just can’t get past that wobbly top pof the Arbiter Solo that pops up as an issue on so many reviews



It does indeed wobble but it doesn't bother me. The rest of it is awesome and it costs a fraction of high-end atties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> It does indeed wobble but it doesn't bother me. The rest of it is awesome and it costs a fraction of high-end atties.


Does it move while you vape on it, or only when you fiddle with it? Btw, sorry to drop these unrelated questions in the Taifun thread. I like the look of it and the concept os pretty awesome. Inwas tempted, but the wobble scared me. I won’t mind if it wobbles under a fiddle, but don't want to feel like my driptip is held by a marshmallow when you vape on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Does it move while you vape on it, or only when you fiddle with it? Btw, sorry to drop these unrelated questions in the Taifun thread. I like the look of it and the concept os pretty awesome. Inwas tempted, but the wobble scared me. I won’t mind if it wobbles under a fiddle, but don't want to feel like my driptip is held by a marshmallow when you vape on it.



I only discovered the wobble when someone mentioned it. Now I know it there but I don't feel it vaping... it only wobbles when you fiddle with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> I only discovered the wobble when someone mentioned it. Now I know it there but I don't feel it vaping... it only wobbles when you fiddle with it.


Thank you uncle, you are welcome to remove my Arbiter questions/comments from the thread if you feel they need to go. 
Enjoy the Taifun, it is a special thing to have, regardless of the funny dimensions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I couldn't find an Arbiter Solo thread so here it is!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say finding the Arbiter Solo was a very pleasant surprise. Normal RTA's (well the reasonably priced ones) tend to have my attention for a day and sometimes two... they get washed and marked up to "I should not have bought that"... but I do love testing new gear so I will probably keep doing it.

Now the Arbiter Solo is a different kettle of fish... there is not much space for a coil on the deck and my Nano Alien (2.5mm) only just fitted and my first build gave me shorts and I was about to bin yet another RTA... but I paid attention to the coil and rewicked it. Oh wow... great airflow and identical to my beloved Dvarw DL with a 3mm airflow plug. The flavour was also on point! Reasonable juice capacity. OK, there must be something wrong with this tank because so far it's a winner. Love the way the top switch changes it from MTL to RDL... very clever! Zero leaking in use or on the refill. Zero condensation. OK my normal Siam tips don't fit but the smaller ones do and I can live with that! Refill is a piece of cake!

Yes, there is the wobble issue but to tell the truth, I only discovered that a couple of days later because someone mentioned it. I don't notice it at all while vaping so it's not an issue for me at all.

I bought a second one!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Arbiter Solo has joined the Dvarw DL's as ADV devices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> The Arbiter Solo has joined the Dvarw DL's as ADV devices!
> View attachment 234605
> View attachment 234606



Must be one helluva tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> Must be one helluva tank!



@Viper_SA it is. The more I use it the more I like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Arbiter Solo's are on the Innokin Coolfire Z80's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> The Arbiter Solo's are on the Innokin Coolfire Z80's!
> View attachment 234633


Thanks for the post.
I was wondering about this combo, thought it might look like a boil on a beetle's butt.
I guess it doesnt look too bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The secret to the Arbiter Solo is to cut the wicks as you do for the Skyline with the 45 degree trip of the tails!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arbiter Family ready for service! Two with juice and two ready for juice!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Kadaboy

Hows the airflow for DL is it very restrictive? I want to get one between this and the troll x I dont know what to get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kadaboy said:


> Hows the airflow for DL is it very restrictive? I want to get one between this and the troll x I dont know what to get



@Kadaboy the airflow goes from MTL to pretty open RDL. It's the one thing that always kills me for RTA's... never enough airflow... but the Solo is one of the more open RTA's and very similar to a Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Kadaboy

Thanks @Rob Fisher appreciate the feedback sir you just put me at ease now...one last question hows the flavour I'm more in it for the flavour than clouds is a bonus lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kadaboy said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher appreciate the feedback sir you just put me at ease now...one last question hows the flavour I'm more in it for the flavour than clouds is a bonus lol.



@Kadaboy that's why I enjoy it... I'm all about the flavour!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kadaboy

Gotta love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Kadaboy

@Rob Fisher thanks a mil this tank is great I'm enjoying it. Tell me will a 3mm alien from white collar blue work good in the solo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kadaboy said:


> @Rob Fisher thanks a mil this tank is great I'm enjoying it. Tell me will a 3mm alien from white collar blue work good in the solo?



Happy Days. It is an awesome tank. I doubt very much a 3mm will fit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP

Always keen to experiment.

Any coil recommendations for this solo in RDL mode with regards to:

1. Type of coil
2. Diameter of coil 
3. Coil height
4. Recommended wattage for that particular coil..

Have 2 of these beasts one for fruit and one for dessert.

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ni80 2,5mm Alien at 28 watts!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DougP

Rob Fisher said:


> Ni80 2,5mm Alien at 28 watts!
> View attachment 235939


Tx Skipper 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

I have the dwarv dl and love it as do I love the gt4s, how is the saturation is it a wet cool vape or a hot vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

BUSDRIVER said:


> I have the dwarv dl and love it as do I love the gt4s, how is the saturation is it a wet cool vape or a hot vape


It comes down to your build.
I have played with different coils and have found a really good setup

RDL mode
Fused Clapton - 26*2/40 Ni80
4 wraps on 2.4mm ID 
0.24 ohms @ 36 watts 
Nice saturated moderatly warm vape
Flavor for days 

Very similar style of vape as the dwarv DL. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Thanks for ghe recommendation, as my first mtl tank, im blown away by the flavour this puts out in both mtl and rdl mode. I used the supplied mtl coil that came with the kit. Right now its hitting flavour wise better than my dwarv dl and my gt4s, ive only tried tobacco juice (My own peach cigar mix). What i love is the draw, the supplied d



rip tip, the overall size and the ability to change rdl to Mtl, and then further dial In the airflow. Only con for me is the way you have to unscrew the top cap to fill, they should have done a quarter turn topcap, but its a minor complaint for the flavour this little biscuit puts out. This is the best value for money rta in 2021, gives you mtl and rdl, building is simple once you trim the kegs to avoid shorts, wicking is easy peasy and keeps up with chain vaping.

Coil at 0.71 ohms at 17 watts in mtl mode and 28 watts in rdl mode.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Ruwaid

Thats good to know esp when you using your own mix to judge. Because im also enjoying this rta....Just the right amount of airflow for rdl and icy fruits pop nicely even with a dual core fused. Got a tri core in now at 0.35ohms and 35w.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Can anyone comment on how this compares to an Intake single coil please ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Ruwaid said:


> Thats good to know esp when you using your own mix to judge. Because im also enjoying this rta....Just the right amount of airflow for rdl and icy fruits pop nicely even with a dual core fused. Got a tri core in now at 0.35ohms and 35w.


Update, im running a nano alien at 0.35 its much happiwr on the rdl draw. My premix is at 70pg 30vg and wicking keeps up, thia deck is very beginner friendly for new vapers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

BUSDRIVER said:


> Update, im running a nano alien at 0.35 its much happier on the rdl draw. My premix is at 70pg 30vg and wicking keeps up, thia deck is very beginner friendly for new vapers




So the journey continues, i was getting a weird metallic taste , thinking it was Cotton i tried Ctn bacon, Firebolt, muji pads , nasty Cotton etc and still metallic taste. After checking the coils for hotpsots i was racking my brain as to why all of sudden i was getting horrid Metal off note on all my RTA's. Fast forward through the weekend, i had my Covid jnj vaccine last week and i think ive developed an allergy to Ni 80 or the Vaccine is having an affect on taste buds. i then yesterday put in some 24g SS 316l 12 wrap and have been running in TC mode for 2 days now . Metallic taste is gone, Very saturated and Yum

Current Coil Specs 

12 wrap SS 316L 24g 
0.44 Ohms
TCR SS Mode at 435F at 38watts

Seems like the build deck also likes the simple wire configuration better then the Nano aliens and the fused Claptons.

the Journey continues as i dial this in further....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruwaid

@BUSDRIVER whats is your optimal coil height bud in comparison to the post height?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Ruwaid said:


> @BUSDRIVER whats is your optimal coil height bud in comparison to the post height?


Bro slightly above the posts a mm or 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

BUSDRIVER said:


> Bro slightly above the posts a mm or 2


Also i cut the cotton a bit shorter in line with the thread when the rta screws on, i fluff and then juice the entire cotton up then tuck in partial dam method. For now it's working well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I'm reviving this thread as I got me a Solo yesterday. This was my experience and first impressions
Pros:
It's a winner in the flavour department. 
The MTL/RDL switch is innovative.
No one seems to be bothered by how turbulent the airflow is on this RTA? This tank is one of the loudest I've ever tired.

Cons:
The top cap screw is a pain to screw and unscrew. The threading is terrible!
The deck is misleading... easy to build and wick like the Intake single but you'd better cut the leads really flush otherwise you get a short. Very unforgiving!
Average craftsmanship

My Overall rating 6/10

@Stranger the Intake single wins hands down!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> I'm reviving this thread as I got me a Solo yesterday. This was my experience and first impressions
> Pros:
> It's a winner in the flavour department.
> The MTL/RDL switch is innovative.
> No one seems to be bothered by how turbulent the airflow is on this RTA? This tank is one of the loudest I've ever tired.
> 
> Cons:
> The top cap screw is a pain to screw and unscrew. The threading is terrible!
> The deck is misleading... easy to build and wick like the Intake single but you'd better cut the leads really flush otherwise you get a short. Very unforgiving!
> Average craftsmanship
> 
> My Overall rating 6/10
> 
> @Stranger the Intake single wins hands down!


Thanks for curing my FOMO on this tank!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Yes me too, Thanks. I have 2 x V2 Dvarw clones and 2 x DL FL clones and have just tried another coil and ohms that is giving me great results. The Intake solo I got was so good , .... I found another one. So I have six tanks that are very similar in flavour and airflow and between my own ADV and RED pill my daily vaping habit is well sorted.

However I know that you lot find me highly entertaining so I will continue to post all the nonsense I get up to.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Stranger said:


> Yes me too, Thanks. I have 2 x V2 Dvarw clones and 2 x DL FL clones and have just tried another coil and ohms that is giving me great results. The Intake solo I got was so good , .... I found another one. So I have six tanks that are very similar in flavour and airflow and between my own ADV and RED pill my daily vaping habit is well sorted.
> 
> However I know that you lot find me highly entertaining so I will continue to post all the nonsense I get up to.


My dwarv dl fl im now runnibg a 0.8ohm simple kanthal clapton wire 5 wrapps at 30watts and its giving nice flavour. 
although the turbulence on the solo is there i find if i use enough cotton on the coil its not as bad, maybe im enjoying the flavour so much, that the draw is not bothering me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> I'm reviving this thread as I got me a Solo yesterday. This was my experience and first impressions
> Pros:
> It's a winner in the flavour department.
> The MTL/RDL switch is innovative.
> No one seems to be bothered by how turbulent the airflow is on this RTA? This tank is one of the loudest I've ever tired.
> 
> Cons:
> The top cap screw is a pain to screw and unscrew. The threading is terrible!
> The deck is misleading... easy to build and wick like the Intake single but you'd better cut the leads really flush otherwise you get a short. Very unforgiving!
> Average craftsmanship
> 
> My Overall rating 6/10
> 
> @Stranger the Intake single wins hands down!



I agree with most of the points above, only that I struggled to get any flavour out of it at first. 
I unsuccessfully tried most of the coil suggestions in this post, settling on running it in RDL mode, with all bar the last two largest "holes/slot" open, and using a 4 wrap 2.5mm spaced SS Superfine MTL Clapton coil , (_which came it at 0.45 Ohm_). 
I also ended up raising the top edge of the coil to about 2mm above the posts ... and then finally ... at 8 Watts, I got what I like ... a saturated medium cool loose MTL vape.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I agree with most of the points above, only that I struggled to get any flavour out of it at first.
> I unsuccessfully tried most of the coil suggestions in this post, settling on running it in RDL mode, with all bar the last two largest "holes/slot" open, and using a 4 wrap 2.5mm spaced SS Superfine MTL Clapton coil , (_which came it at 0.45 Ohm_).
> I also ended up raising the top edge of the coil to about 2mm above the posts ... and then finally ... at 8 Watts, I got what I like ... a saturated medium cool loose MTL vape.


Got mine today still battle to get decent flavour
I used the coil supplied but chucked it out, so I'm now on a fused clapton geekvape 30*2 38 ni80 but still battle with flavour
As reading all the post I assume to rise the coil above the post is the way to go so will test it 
BTW this is my first mtl rta so I need to learn a bit more on what coil will work and what height etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

The vaper said:


> Got mine today still battle to get decent flavour
> I used the coil supplied but chucked it out, so I'm now on a fused clapton geekvape 30*2 38 ni80 but still battle with flavour
> As reading all the post I assume to rise the coil above the post is the way to go so will test it
> BTW this is my first mtl rta so I need to learn a bit more on what coil will work and what height etc



As an update to my previous post ... I've made more changes since then ... I'm now using 26G Coil Master Competition Wire, (_7 wraps on a 2mm former_) at 0.76 Ohms ... It's a closely spaced, but not a contact coil, that provides a medium warm vape at between 6 and 8 Watts, and the coil is flush with the post tops.

I was also unimpressed with the airflow, and drilled the bottom airflow out to 1.8mm, and find the airflow adjustment now actually works throughout the range on the MTL setting

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Mollie

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> As an update to my previous post ... I've made more changes since then ... I'm now using 26G Coil Master Competition Wire, (_7 wraps on a 2mm former_) at 0.76 Ohms ... It's a closely spaced, but not a contact coil, that provides a medium warm vape at between 6 and 8 Watts, and the coil is flush with the post tops.
> 
> I was also unimpressed with the airflow, and drilled the bottom airflow out to 1.8mm, and find the airflow adjustment now actually works throughout the range on the MTL setting


Thanks I think I'm first gonna play around with the height of the coil will use what I got and maybe cut the cotton a bit shorter so that it just reach the wicking ports

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The vaper said:


> Thanks I think I'm first gonna play around with the height of the coil will use what I got and maybe cut the cotton a bit shorter so that it just reach the wicking ports



Good plan on the cotton. For MTL tight in the coil, light in the wickport, you just want it tucked into the ports, not too long. Also start your airflow on the smallest setting, open it up after every hit to the biggest setting and then dial it back down to where it works best for you. That way you go through the full range of airflow and performance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

So I did a 2*28 38ga Ni80 wotofo spool coil I think about 6 wraps
I raised the coil a bit higher and the flavour is better but I think the flavour can be better

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

The vaper said:


> So I did a 2*28 38ga Ni80 wotofo spool coil I think about 6 wraps
> I raised the coil a bit higher and the flavour is better but I think the flavour can be better



I found that getting the coil close to the bottom air flow works better on MTL, (for me!), and raised about 2mm above the post worked better on RDL, as the side airflows then hit the coil lower, (I'm looking at making some inserts for them side airflows, to direct the air lower).
Taste is subjective tho' and I agree with @DarthBranMuffin , you're going to have to play around to find YOUR sweet spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Get your hands on a roll of Coil Master 26g Comp Wire.

2.5mm id, 8 wraps, +/- 1.0ohms. Might just do the trick.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-comp-wire-fe-cr-al-si-alloy-3m.html?variation_id=7594

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Get your hands on a roll of Coil Master 26g Comp Wire.
> 
> 2.5mm id, 8 wraps, +/- 1.0ohms. Might just do the trick.
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-comp-wire-fe-cr-al-si-alloy-3m.html?variation_id=7594


Didn't find that wire at VK at greenside so I bought a set of white Collar mtls
Will put them in when I'm home and let the testing begin

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The vaper said:


> Didn't find that wire at VK at greenside so I bought a set of white Collar mtls
> Will put them in when I'm home and let the testing begin



That is a good starting point too, the White Collar MTL's are great little coils and they last quite some time as well. Pretty decent flavor MTL coils. You should come right with them for the MTL experience!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That is a good starting point too, the White Collar MTL's are great little coils and they last quite some time as well. Pretty decent flavor MTL coils. You should come right with them for the MTL experience!


I will test and raise the coils again but I using 30/70 3mg juice to test

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The vaper said:


> I will test and raise the coils again but I using 30/70 3mg juice to test



I only use DL juice in my MTL's, just fluff your wicks out a bit more as you dont need as much cotton as you would with MTL juice. You are already cutting the ends short, dont stuff too much cotton or else the wicking won't keep up. You wont get a dry hit, the cotton will just partially saturate and you will burn the cotton giving a horrible semi dry hit and burnt flavor. Nothing to fix it other then cleaning out and starting over again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I only use DL juice in my MTL's, just fluff your wicks out a bit more as you dont need as much cotton as you would with MTL juice. You are already cutting the ends short, dont stuff too much cotton or else the wicking won't keep up. You wont get a dry hit, the cotton will just partially saturate and you will burn the cotton giving a horrible semi dry hit and burnt flavor. Nothing to fix it other then cleaning out and starting over again.


OK thanks will do that and I think the cotton was too tight in cause when I checked now the cotton was semi burned at the side of the coils and I'm only using CB and Firebolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The vaper said:


> OK thanks will do that and I think the cotton was too tight in cause when I checked now the cotton was semi burned at the side of the coils and I'm only using CB and Firebolt



Firebolt should work perfect for MTL coils, easier and softer to work with. CB you'll have to get used to how much to tear off first. Spin the cotton inside the coil instead of flossing it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

I really don't know what I'm doing wrong here mtl coil played with height of the coil using good juice but the flavour is not so good
I'm getting better flavour out of my miso pod with 0.8ohm
Maybe I'm wrong but I'm suppose to get the same flavour on the rta also
I checked YT videos for guidance but still not happy 
Any more suggestions guys or maybe just go to VK Menlyn Maine and ask Michael to help me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

If I have to score the flavor on the rta I would say 6 and on miso 9.5

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mollie

Or maybe just the good old round wire instead of wasting money on coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

The vaper said:


> Or maybe just the good old round wire instead of wasting money on coils
> View attachment 245524



Check the previous posts on plain wire coils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31

Mtl I find plain wire works much better than fancy wire, wicking is very important with mtl, practice using less and less till you reach the limit so you know what is to little. Hope that helps a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie

one mtl rta plus 1 white collar nano alien and one white collar mtl coil has to go check classifields


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

The vaper said:


> one mtl rta plus 1 white collar nano alien and one white collar mtl coil has to go check classifields



If you're coming to the next JHB vape meet, bring it along, and I'll gladly set it up for you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If you're coming to the next JHB vape meet, bring it along, and I'll gladly set it up for you


Thanks but I don't know if I be able to make it that Saturday work work
I tried all kind of builds, heights. With nano aliens I bought this morning I took the coil from 3mm ID to 2.5 and it gurgle like hell And that sound I just can't take

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

The vaper said:


> Thanks but I don't know if I be able to make it that Saturday work work
> I tried all kind of builds, heights. With nano aliens I bought this morning I took the coil from 3mm ID to 2.5 and it gurgle like hell And that sound I just can't take


I too initially had the "whistle" on MTL and the "gurgle" on DL, to which drilling out the bottom hole to 1.8mm resolved that, whilst concurrently allowing me to finally be able to use ALL the top air flow adjustment as apposed 2/3 of it.
See if you can make it to the meet and I'll bring along mine that has been tweaked, and you can copy the install / build / tweaks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

I'm glad I pulled my 'for sale' ad back
I followed some information from @Intuthu Kagesi to drill the bottom airflow to 1.8mm. In doing that I got more airflow from the bottom of the coil
He was so kind to make me 4 round wire coils to play around
Because I using this for a mtl tank I placed the coil more to the bottom sort of the middle of the deck
The cotton I didn't fluffed out at all just tucked it into the ports

I'm getting much better flavor on mtl mode this was my aim

I'm still gonna play around with the height of the coil and maybe other builds(round wire) to get the best out of the atty

But so far I'm happy 
Thanks again Anthony for all your suggestions and help much appreciated 

BTW I'm using about 3-4 airholes open to get bit of a loose mtl, mtl airholes are a bit to tight for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------

